# Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)



## Sebastian-MV (13. September 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mich jetzt nach langem hin und her doch dazu entschieden mein Glück mal neben der Stationären angelei auch mit der Baitcast zu probieren.
Da bei mir in der Region leider nicht soooo viele vernünftige Angelläden sind, brauche ich mal einpaar Tipps von euch.

Zanderangeln = Feinfühlige Spitze und hartes Rückrad das kenne ich ja alles von den Stationären, aber bei den Baitcast habe ich leider keine Ahnung welche Rute diese Eigenschaften mitsich bringt.

Also wer kann mir mal die Richtung vorgeben wo man sich orientieren sollte, um einen schönen Zander Baitcast Stock zu finden. Wer hat sich damit auseinander gesetzt?

Hauptsächlich geangelt wird an der Elbe mit Gummis und Jigköpfen zwischen 10 und 21 gr.

Preislich bis max 200-250 Euro. (wenn es günstiger geht ist es auch nicht schlimm)

LG Sebastian


----------



## Goldrush (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Ich habe das Thema nun auch gerade auf dem Schirm und war gestern in Ellingen auf den 2. internationalen Jagd und Fischereitagen. Dort wurde mir an mehreren Ständen unter anderem auch von einem Bekannten zum Thema Baitcast viel mit gegeben und es deckte sich auch großteils alles.  

Mir wurde nun eine Kombo empfohlen mit der man vorwiegend vom Ufer aus aber wenn nötig auch vom Boot aus fischen kann. Länge 2.00 / max 2.20m (eine 2.20m Rute eignet sich auch hervorragend zum Angeln mit Jerkbaits)

Bevorzugt sollte man als Neuling eher auf etwas größere Köder gehen und somit die Rute auch dementsprechend ausgelegt sein. zb. 15-50g (eine Baitcast Rute die auch zum Jiggen und Schleppen für leichte bis mittelschwere Köder ausgelegt ist) 

Weiter wurde mir empfohlen, auch wenn es den ein oder anderen Fehlbiss zur Folge haben könnte, anfänglich mit einer mono Schnur zu üben. Ansonsten werden die perrücken doch sehr kostspielig. 

Ich habe mich nun für eine DAM X-Zibit Rute entschieden in 2.20m und 15-50g. Bei der Spule bin ich noch am überlegen. Entweder die DAM Quick Brani oder gleich für die DAM Quick D-Lite entschieden.

Für welche Spule würdet Ihr euch entscheiden?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Ruti Island (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Moin!
Wo liegt denn der Vorteil mit der Baitcaster an der Elbe zu angeln? Mal ganz banal gesagt musst du den Gummifisch ja nur rausknallen, wobei es oftmals auf Wurfweite ankommt und da sehe ich die Vorteile ganz klar bei der Spinnrute, auch insbesondere wenn es große Steinpackungen gibt.


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## Andal (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Und so ein 2 m Stäbchen ist in der Steinpackung ganz sicher der große Hit. Oder wie erhöhe ich die Hängerquote!?


----------



## Dermeineeine (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Wo die Vorteile einer Baitcast-Rute an der Elbe liegen war doch gar nicht gefragt.
Ich denke der TE will ein neues Spielzeug und wir helfen alle mal mit guten Tipps  #h


Ich kann dir für Baitcast-Ruten auf jeden Fall einen Anruf bei Nippon-Tackle empfehlen. Da wird dir kompetent geholfen. Du sagst, was du haben willst, Fabian nennt nur dann Ruten die in Frage kommen. Der Mann kennt sich wirklich aus.

Ich habe im Frühjahr selber dort diese Rute gekauft ValleyHill Buzztriks RB "Bass" BTKC-610MH
. Gepaart mit einer Revo Premier und Boca Bearings ist das ne gute Kombo. 
Ich Fische das bei uns am Rhein in den Buhnenfeldern mit Normalen Gummis bis 12-13cm und mit Köpfen bis 17g. Ein Kopyto mit 17g kann man dann allerdings nicht mehr voll durchziehen. 
Meistens fische ich aber mit 10g. Das reicht vollkommen aus. Diese Rute hat echt eine geniale Rückmeldung.

Hoffentlich habe ich helfen können.


----------



## Goldrush (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Wie seht ihr denn das, dass die Rute zum üben (Einsteigerrute) eine etwas höheres Wurfgewicht haben sollte? Oder doch lieber gleich eine Kombi nehmen mit geringerem Wurfgewicht und auch eine geflochtene drauf und gut? Die Vally Hill hat ja auch nur 7-21g


----------



## Dermeineeine (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Ichbhabe denke, du wirfst da was durcheinander. 
Höhere Ködergewichte, passend zu deiner Rute, sind zum einsteigen sinnvoll. Damit kann sich deine Rute besser aufladen und den Köder beschleunigen. Besorgt dir direkt ne Rute mit dem WG-Bereich, den du fischen willst, sonst kaufst du ja zweimal.
Grundsätzlich ist es meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoll, nicht sofort im WG-Bereich um die 5g zu beginnen. Das kann schnell in Frust enden, wegen erhöhter Perückengefahr. Und falls es doch nicht dein Ding ist, sind bei einer UL bis L Kombo die Anschaffungskosten schon recht happig.

Ja, die Valley Hill hat nur 7-21g. Aber reicht für mich vollkommen aus. Die große Schwester mit dem nächst höheren Wurfgewicht würde sich aber bei 10g +Gummi nicht mehr richtig aufladen.
Es kommt auch immer auf deine Rolle an. Das Setup muss im Ganzen stimmig sein.


----------



## Goldrush (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Danke Dermeineeine, 

genau das war meine Frage bzw. evtl. Entscheidung um auf höhere Gramm zu gehen. Weil bei schwereren Ködern das üben doch vielleicht leichter sei, was ja somit doch besser sei. Der preisliche Aspekt kommt ja auch noch hinzu wie von der schon erwähnt. Danke


----------



## Sebastian-MV (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Danke erstmal für die Antworten bis jetzt.
Wer hat mit einem Wort erwähnt das ich anfange mit dem Baitcast? Es ging hier lediglich um die passende Rute. Solche unqualifizierten Kommentare gibt es aber leider immer und überall. 
Desweiteren finde ich es immer wieder faszinierend was die wurfweite angeht. Dieser Mythos ist echt nicht aus den Köpfen zu bekommen. 
Ich werde nächste Woche mal Bein Nippon anrufen ☏ und mit den Jungs da mal quatschen was die so empfehlen würden. 
Wenn trotz alledem noch einer eine passende Rute empfehlen kann, wäre ich immer noch sehr dankbar. 

Lg Sebastian


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Andal schrieb:


> Und so ein 2 m Stäbchen ist in der Steinpackung ganz sicher der große Hit. Oder wie erhöhe ich die Hängerquote!?



Technik anpassen?!?!!? Watt habt Ihr immer mit der Steinpackung und kurzen Ruten?? Das Prob habe ich nicht, selbst wenn ich die Packung komplett hoch fische...#h

Aber ich weiß, ne Rute für den Rhein muß ja 2,70 und 60g haben :q:q:q

Ach edit: Auf hohe Übersetzung achten- sonst wird faulenzen mit Jiggs anstrengend....- falls Finessefaulenzen: Egaaaal!!


----------



## Sebastian-MV (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Technik anpassen?!?!!? Watt habt Ihr immer mit der Steinpackung und kurzen Ruten?? Das Prob habe ich nicht, selbst wenn ich die Packung komplett hoch fische...#h
> 
> Aber ich weiß, ne Rute für den Rhein muß ja 2,70 und 60g haben :q:q:q
> 
> Ach edit: Auf hohe Übersetzung achten- sonst wird faulenzen mit Jiggs anstrengend....- falls Finessefaulenzen: Egaaaal!!



Danke Polarfuchs, so genau wollte ich nicht auf das Thema steinpackung eingehen... Rolle nutze ich denn eine Abu Garcia Revo Mgx... Die hat ne Übersetzung von 7,1:1


----------



## Goldrush (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

@ Polarfuchs, eine 7.0.1 sollte ja passen für diese Varianten.

Wie verhält es sich denn mit den Kugellagern? Sind 6+1 empfindlicher als zb. 10ner?


----------



## Purist (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn mit den Kugellagern? Sind 6+1 empfindlicher als zb. 10ner?



Am unempfindlichsten ist gar kein Kugellager (kein Witz) zwei  Gleitlager sind am stabilsten. 

Aber wo sitzen die 10 Kugellager bei einer LP-BC? 3 an der Spule, 4 an den Kurbel Knöpfen, 2 am Wormshaft und noch eins unten an der Kurbelachse. 

Jedes davon kann ausfallen, wenn man sie brav ölt (an der Spule nicht zuviel, kostet Wurfweite) halten die viele Jahre, ansonsten: austauschen.


----------



## Goldrush (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

@ Purist, ja das leuchtet wohl auch ein. 

Man ist nur immer etwas hin und her gerissen beim Neukauf und gerade beim Thema Baitcast / Multirollen wo es doch sehr viel Übung und Erprobung benötigt. Solle man richtig investieren (Kombi für 250-300€) oder doch lieber darunter ansetzen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Purist (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Goldrush schrieb:


> Man ist nur immer etwas hin und her gerissen beim Neukauf und gerade beim Thema Baitcast / Multirollen wo es doch sehr viel Übung und Erprobung benötigt. Solle man richtig investieren (Kombi für 250-300€) oder doch lieber darunter ansetzen. |kopfkrat



Man kann es auch übertreiben. Gute Combos gibt's noch immer für unter 200€, bei unter 150€ wird's enger, außer du willst nur Köder ab 15g werfen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Purist schrieb:


> Am unempfindlichsten ist gar kein Kugellager (kein Witz) zwei  Gleitlager sind am stabilsten.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ich bin ja auch kein Freund von Kugellagern ohne Sinn und Verstand, daß is sooo aber nicht  ganz richtig! So pauschal kann man das einfach nicht sagen, dazu ist das ein viel zu komplexes Feld!! Allein schon innerhalb dieser beiden Überbegriffe viel zu viel Unterscheidungen!


----------



## Purist (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> So pauschal kann man das einfach nicht sagen, dazu ist das ein viel zu komplexes Feld!! Allein schon innerhalb dieser beiden Überbegriffe viel zu viel Unterscheidungen!



Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, bezogen auf Baitcaster(technik) der vergangenen 70 Jahre ist das Feld aber wiederum relativ klein, wenn auch mit großen Preisunterschieden.


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Da ich mich da gerade erst einarbeite, kann ich dazu nichts sagen und muß mich hier auf deine Aussage verlassen :I

Sollte mir langsam mal ein paar Zeichnungen reinziehen...


----------



## Goldrush (14. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Alles klar, ich für meinen Teil bedanke mich schon mal bei euch für die Infos hier. 
Ich würde mich nun für folgende Kombi entscheiden:

*Rute:*
Effzett X-Zibit Baitcast mit 2.20m und 15-50g 

*Spule:*
DAM D-Lite Bc. 

Auf der weiteren Suche bin ich dann auf eine Daiwa gestoßen.
Daiwa Tatula 100HSL 7BB 135m/0.32mm mit einer Übersetzung von 7,3:1. Diese gibt es auch noch in der Variante DAIWA TATULA 100XSL R, mit einer Übersetzung von 8,1:1 und was natürlich beim einholen schon sehr geil ist. 



Schnur wird es eine 0.30mm oder 0.28mm werden. 


Für welche Spule würdet Ihr euch nun wohl entscheiden bzw. habt Ihr vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit der Daiwa?


----------



## #AngelMicha (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Die XZibit soll ganz gut sein.

Ich stand die letzten Wochen auch vor der selben Entscheidung... 
Welche  BC-Rute eignet sich fürs Faulenzen an der Elbe#c

Nach ein wenig Recherche gab es nur eine Antwort-->
Palms Lurk Shooter 2,20 14-40gr. 
Hier sind auch noch schlanke Gummis mit 30er Kopf möglich.

hartes Rückrat und sehr sensible Spitze.

Von der Länge ) Griff bis Spitze gibt es auch kaum einen Nennenswerten Unterschied zu 2,70 Spinnruten. Da fehlen vielleicht 5cm...

Als Rolle habe ich mich dann auch für die Tatula Type R mit 8er Übersetzung entschieden, die ja dann auch einen Schnureinzug von 86cm hat (bei voller Spule).

Ich habe mir dazu noch Kugellager für WS und Knobs für 5 € bestellt und schon hat man eine Top Rolle!

Die DAM Dlite hatte ich in der Hand.. Da hat selbst mein Askari-Verkäufer gesagt, dass ich die Finger davon lassen soll  Hier würde ich auf bewährtes setzen. Abu STX, oder Tatula. Wobei das TWS system von Daiwa wohl mehr Weite bringen wird...


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Ich nehme zum Zanderangeln in der Elbe eine Ultra Tec Spin 40 , 15-40 gr Wurfgewicht, 2,70 Meter Länge zu einem Preis von ca. 30-40 Euro, je nach Anbieter 
Fängt Zander ....... Der Fisch kennt den Preis der Rute eh nicht und es ist ihm wahrscheinlich auch egal.


----------



## #AngelMicha (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Nobel geht die Welt zu Grunde...

Man fängt auch mit ner Brandungsrute seine Zander... aber es soll ja auch Laune machen!!

Ich kann das mit der BC verstehen. Ist schon ein Enormer Gewichtsvorteil... und... es macht unfassbar Spaß!!!#6


----------



## Andal (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Jetzt mal ganz ohne jeden negativen Hintergedanken.

Gibt es denn einen objektiven Vorteil, den eine BC für diesen Einsatzzweck bringen könnte? Beim Jerken und Vertikalanglen sehe ich sie deutlich gegeben, nur eben nicht hier.

Und nochmals: Ich will keinem seinen Spaß ausreden, es interessiert mich der Sache wegen!


----------



## #AngelMicha (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Wenn überhaupt, nur die Klassischen BC -Vorteile:
- Gewichtsersparnis
- Direkteres Drillgefühl

Und für mich persönlich kommt noch das direktere Ködergefühl beim Führen hinzu.
Ausserdem kann man bei der BC  immer nach dem Anjiggen in die Schnur fassen (soweit man Freund davon ist). Deutlich entspannter als bei der Statio.. außer man ist der Hänel :m


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt, nur die Klassischen BC -Vorteile:
> - Gewichtsersparnis
> - Direkteres Drillgefühl
> 
> ...



Der Hänel ist ja auch ein Androide, ein Mensch kann so etwas nicht 
Habe es auch mal intensiv versucht, als zu Glück niemand zugeschaut hatte


----------



## Andal (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Wenn die Rolle eine gerade Übersetzung hat, dann gelingt das normal Sterblichen problemlos.


----------



## Purist (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Andal schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ohne jeden negativen Hintergedanken.
> 
> Gibt es denn einen objektiven Vorteil, den eine BC für diesen Einsatzzweck bringen könnte? Beim Jerken und Vertikalanglen sehe ich sie deutlich gegeben, nur eben nicht hier.



Keine überschlagenden/vertüddelnden Köder, direkterer Köderkontakt, kein Gefummel am Schnurfangbügel und auch kein Problem damit, auch mal lockerere Schnur aufzunehmen oder gleich beim nächsten Wurf Schnursalat in der Hand zu haben- wichtig bei Wobblerei, aber auch beim Jiggen.

Ich finde es schon merkwürdig, welch ein Nischendasein Multis bei uns im Süßwasser fristen und welche Schaudergeschichten existieren, dass die Angelei damit so irrsinnig kompliziert wäre. 

Auch bei uns hat man schon früher mit den Dingern (Baitcastern) geangelt, mindestens seit 60 Jahren, die Mehrzahl ist damals jedoch nicht darauf angesprungen, Stationärrolle war bequem. Heute, in einer Zeit in der Niedrigprofilmodelle wie Sci-Fi Raumschiffe aussehen, ändert sich das etwas, weil die Jugend darauf abfährt. Trotzdem scheint es sich in die Köpfe gefressen zu haben, dass die nur für Jerkbaits, zum Vertikalangeln und zum Schleppen taugen.. warum? Weil es die Presse in den letzten Jahren so schlecht verklärt hat. Die BC-Freaks sind währenddessen im Finessewahn und wollen mit BCs 2,5-3g Köder werfen und machen das sogar... 

Schaut man sich die Rundprofil-Modelle an, gibt's die (eigentlich recht günstigen) Standardmodelle für Köder ab 10-12g, damit taugen die (altmodischen) Teile für jegliche Angelei (Spinnfischen, Grundfischen, Stellfischangeln.. völlig egal) Freilauf ist gleich eingebaut, weil's zum Konzept gehört. Schlechte Wurfweite? Noch so ein Punkt der durch die Köpfe geistert: Besonders weit schmeißen = mehr und größere Fische, ernsthafte Spinnangler wissen, dass das höchstens zur Hälfte stimmt. #6
Amis machen sich darüber meist weniger einen Kopf, die nehmen ein RP-Modell, was man hierzulande höchstens zum Jerken empfielt, packen ein Blei und einen Haken mit Garnele dran und fertig ist das Brandungsangelbesteck.

Zu der Sache mit der Faulenzerei: Warum denn nicht? Was spricht dagegen, nur weil andere das nicht so machen? Rolle ist Rolle, wie man sie benutzt ist doch egal, wenn's für einen selber passt.


----------



## #AngelMicha (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn die Rolle eine gerade Übersetzung hat, dann gelingt das normal Sterblichen problemlos.



Ich schaffs nicht #q

Hab schon mehrere Bisse deswegen versemmelt, weil ich mich darauf konzentiert habe mit meinem Finger die Schnur zu treffen


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Ich schaffs nicht #q
> 
> Hab schon mehrere Bisse deswegen versemmelt, weil ich mich darauf konzentiert habe mit meinem Finger die Schnur zu treffen



Mach dir nichts draus, der Youtuber Kumpel von ihm schafft es auch nicht 
Andal ist ja auch ein verkappter Androide  |wavey:


----------



## #AngelMicha (15. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Deswegen muss ich ja auch BC fischen um an die Schnur zu kommen


----------



## Sebastian-MV (16. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Da habe ich ja ein Thema vom Zaun gebrochen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Vielen Dank erstmal bis hier hin. Ich werde mir die Rutenempfehlungen mal angucken.
Was den Preis angeht, gebe ich allen recht, die sagen der Fisch sieht nicht mit welcher Rute man fischt, dennoch musste ich bis dato feststellen, dass die hochpreisigeren Ruten doch ihre Vorteile bei der Köderführung, dem Ködergefühl und der allgemeinen Bisserkennung haben.
Jeder denke ich hat da so seine eigenen Geschmack aber was ich mitlerweile hasse sind Schwabbelstöcker wo man wirklich 0 Gefühl mit hat.

LG Sebastian


----------



## AndiHam (16. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Sebastian-MV schrieb:


> Da habe ich ja ein Thema vom Zaun gebrochen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Vielen Dank erstmal bis hier hin. Ich werde mir die Rutenempfehlungen mal angucken.
> Was den Preis angeht, gebe ich allen recht, die sagen der Fisch sieht nicht mit welcher Rute man fischt, dennoch musste ich bis dato feststellen, dass die hochpreisigeren Ruten doch ihre Vorteile bei der Köderführung, dem Ködergefühl und der allgemeinen Bisserkennung haben.
> Jeder denke ich hat da so seine eigenen Geschmack aber was ich mitlerweile hasse sind Schwabbelstöcker wo man wirklich 0 Gefühl mit hat.
> ...



Zum Glück kriegt man auch recht günstig Ruten, die nicht schwabbeln und wo man doch bissl mehr als null Gefühl hat.
Gilt auch für Rollen.
Haut ruhig hunderte Euros für jeden Pups heraus, mehr fangen wirst du auch nicht.


----------



## Goldrush (18. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Die XZibit soll ganz gut sein.
> 
> Ich stand die letzten Wochen auch vor der selben Entscheidung...
> Welche BC-Rute eignet sich fürs Faulenzen an der Elbe#c
> ...


 
Servus Micha  

hatten das Vergnügen ja auch schon im BA Board. 

Bin mir aktuell einfach noch nicht ganz sicher. Spule wird auf jedenfall die Tatula R 8,1:1 nur bei der Rute. Dachte erst an die Palms Molla MSGC-69MHF aber die deckt nur 1-28g ab.. da ich auch Gummis mit JigKopf bis 32g habe müsste es dann doch eher die Palms Molla MSGC-68HF werden. Die deckt von 10-35g alles ab. Die MSGC 68HF ist von der Power & Aktion aber H/F und nicht MH/F. Von der Länge sollte sie aber mit knapp 2 Meter gut zum Jiggen aber auch zum jerken tiwtchen gehen oder? 

Bei der Lurk hast du die LRGC-73H oder? Die wäre fürs twichten und jerken wohl etwas zu lang oder geht das trotzdem?

Gruß


----------



## Ruti Island (18. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Zum Glück kriegt man auch recht günstig Ruten, die nicht schwabbeln und wo man doch bissl mehr als null Gefühl hat.
> Gilt auch für Rollen.
> Haut ruhig hunderte Euros für jeden Pups heraus, mehr fangen wirst du auch nicht.




Wir wissen jetzt langsam, dass du nicht viel Geld für Tackle ausgeben kannst/willst und jeder der mehr als 50€ für Rute oder Rolle ausgibt in deinen Augen ein Vollidiot ist.

Lass es jetzt mal gut sein das in jeden Thread zu schreiben. 

Nervt extrem!!!


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## AndiHam (18. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wir wissen jetzt langsam, dass du nicht viel Geld für Tackle ausgeben kannst/willst und jeder der mehr als 50€ für Rute oder Rolle ausgibt in deinen Augen ein Vollidiot ist.
> 
> Lass es jetzt mal gut sein das in jeden Thread zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Hat niemand behauptet, was du einem da in den Mund legst, nur verkehrt ist es auch nicht, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es auch anders geht, denn schnell wird der Eindruck erweckt, dass günstig immer =billig ist.


----------



## Andal (18. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Was gut und teuer, oder billig und ramschig ist, sollte man, am besten unkommentiert, jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Guinst (18. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Die XZibit soll ganz gut sein.
> 
> Ich stand die letzten Wochen auch vor der selben Entscheidung...
> Welche  BC-Rute eignet sich fürs Faulenzen an der Elbe#c
> ...



Meintest du vielleicht 2,40m? Aber auch da glaube ich nicht an nur 5cm Unterschied ...


----------



## #AngelMicha (18. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Guinst schrieb:


> Meintest du vielleicht 2,40m? Aber auch da glaube ich nicht an nur 5cm Unterschied ...



Ich versuche am WE mal ein foto zu machen |rolleyes


----------



## Goldrush (23. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

@ Sebastian,

solltest du im Bereich BC schon Erfahren haben, dann hättest du das oben auch sicher erwähnen können. So hat es sich für den ein oder anderen so gelesen, dass du deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt eher im Spinn-Fischen hast. 
Nichts desto trotz. Ist ja nun denke ich alles erwähnt worden. 

Ich habe mich nun für eine Palms Molla Lurk Shooter im Bereich 14-40g entschieden und dazu eine Daiwa Tatula R.


----------



## nada1988 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



AndiHam schrieb:


> Der Hänel ist ja auch ein Androide, ein Mensch kann so etwas nicht
> Habe es auch mal intensiv versucht, als zu Glück niemand zugeschaut hatte



So schwierig ist das aber nicht. Ich angele seit ca einem Jahr mit dieser Technik, sofern ich mit der Statiojigge unterwegs bin. 
Im Endeffekt hat es mich 3-4 Angeltage Übung "gekostet". Alles was du reinbekommen musst ist die Kurbel exakt dann zu stoppen wenn sich das Schnurlaufröllchen direkt unter dem blank befindet. Bei meiner Rolle (Ryobi Zauber 3000 CF) ist das z. B. ca. die 11 Uhr Position. Das dann noch mit dem Zeigefinger der Rutenhand kombinieren, ist mit bissl Übung und Durchhaltevermögen kein Problem. 
Als Tipp: Schau anfangs NUR auf die Rolle und nicht auf die Schnur bzw das Wasser. Dann ist die Koordination einfacher. Zur Bisserkennung brauchst die Schnur ja nicht  

Zum Thema:
Ich angele ja inzwischen überwiegend mit BC, aber zum Zanderjiggen bei uns am Rhein würde ich JEDERZEIT ne Statio bevorzugen! Im Kanal ist es wiederum anders, da nutze ich auch lieber ne BC. Da kommt es aber auch nicht so auf Wurfweite an.


----------



## Stuedde (24. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Moin in die Runde. 

Ich nutze auch die Daiwa Tatula, ist ne sehr gute Rolle muss ich sagen. Habe damit an der Elbe gefaulenzt, und bin sehr zufrieden gewesen. Habe sie jetzt ein Jahr in Gebrauch und kann keine Macken feststellen. 

Habe sie an einer Abu Garcia Fantasista Sushio , diese ist aber nicht unbedingt die beste Rute fürs faulenzen.

MfG Stuedde


----------



## laxvän (24. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*

Welche suisho verwendest du?
Ich benutze eine mit 15- 60 gr Wurfgewicht mit einer Revo stx zum Faulenzen und komme damit eigentlich ziemlich gut klar.


----------



## Sebastian-MV (24. September 2015)

*AW: Baitcast Rute zum Zandern (Faulenzen)*



Goldrush schrieb:


> @ Sebastian,
> 
> solltest du im Bereich BC schon Erfahren haben, dann hättest du das oben auch sicher erwähnen können. So hat es sich für den ein oder anderen so gelesen, dass du deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt eher im Spinn-Fischen hast.
> Nichts desto trotz. Ist ja nun denke ich alles erwähnt worden.
> ...


 
Ja ich hätte es erwähnen sollen, wäre vielleicht besser gewesen.
Ich werde mir die Tage mal einpaar Ruten bei einem ANgeldealer angucken, der lässt sich extra welche aus einer anderen Filiale anliefern.


----------



## Stuedde (24. September 2015)

laxvän schrieb:


> Welche suisho verwendest du?
> Ich benutze eine mit 15- 60 gr Wurfgewicht mit einer Revo stx zum Faulenzen und komme damit eigentlich ziemlich gut klar.



Ich persönlich würde lieber eine etwas längere Rute haben, aber sonst ist die natürlich 1A, top verarbeitet und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gut aus. Die Aktion gefällt mir und Gewicht ist halt auch der Hammer. 

Hatte darüber auch mal n Thema eröffnet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294434


MfG Stuedde


----------

